# How long do eggs take to hatch ?



## westie (Aug 15, 2012)

Ive been trawling through the stickies and cant seem to find how long it takes from egg lay - to the egg hatching ? can anyone point me in the right direction ?
Cheers


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

17days to 21days depending on when the hen started sitting and the humidity. My first clutch hatched out at 21 days, but all the others at 17 days. So around day 17 keep an eye out for pipping.


----------



## westie (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks, so its much like budgies.

I havnt got any eggs yet Ive got a couple of pairs and would love to have some babies but wanna do some reasearching first


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Usually 16 to 18 days from the start of incubation. But incubation might not start right away, since some parent birds wait until they have several eggs before they start to sit. Most of my eggs hatch on day 17.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

I find it fluxuates by the time of year too. I have had some hatch at 22 days in the fall, others at 17 days in the summer from the same pair.


----------



## KikisCockatiels (Aug 16, 2012)

Mine have all hatched 21 days after being laid, with the exception of one hatching at 19 days (chick was too small and died at 3 days old), and one hatching 28 days after being laid! It must have been pushed aside for 7 days before being incubated.


----------

